# Help on reputation



## thepanjr (Mar 19, 2005)

I got negative 26 points. !0 points for putting a thread. I feelbad is there anyway to get my score to a positive ten. I feel like someone is trying to atk me. Like looking at posts sending bad reputation. Tell me is there a better way on reputaions. Or at least put a comment why i got this bad reputaion. The bad reports i receive 3 of them has no comments and it was just like a plan or sumthin.Im just a youth not a adult so i don't know all the stuff u people know so don't try to send a bad reputaion just beacause i put useless helping thing. Next time im searching websites then putting that info and u send me a bad reputaion. Then ill mail u the document and tell the guy what u think of his document. Thank you and come agian


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey panjr.......
I understand where you are comming from! I used to(and still do on occasion) get bad points.
 I kinda figured where mine was commin from...and I could care less!
Don't let it get you down,there are some really great people here and they are willing to be more than helpful.
 If you think you are being singled out,contact a moderator and they will be able to help you out.
 If you are,they definately tend to it.
 I did that once...turned out to be unwarrented.
You may find the same thing...who knows.
 As for no comment with the red points...I had a few as well.I just chalk it up to gutlessness.
  Hang in there!!!!
Everyone is welcome!!!!
The absolute worse you could do is learn!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Best regards,



Bamm
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I got negative 26 points. !0 points for putting a thread. I feelbad is there anyway to get my score to a positive ten. I feel like someone is trying to atk me. Like looking at posts sending bad reputation. Tell me is there a better way on reputaions. Or at least put a comment why i got this bad reputaion. The bad reports i receive 3 of them has no comments and it was just like a plan or sumthin.Im just a youth not a adult so i don't know all the stuff u people know so don't try to send a bad reputaion just beacause i put useless helping thing. Next time im searching websites then putting that info and u send me a bad reputaion. Then ill mail u the document and tell the guy what u think of his document. Thank you and come agian




Thepanjr,

As you state you are a youth and not an adult, I can se where some of the mistakes may be.

You have hit this site, and posted a lot of one liners, and not always clear either. You have some old threads, which is good, if you have something to say. Jsut replying to reply, with single words or asking questiosn such as "Huh?" are not clear.

My recommendation is to slow down and think about your posts, make sure your point is made and is clear in the writing. People do not know what you are thinking. 

You can can good reputation, by making posts that people like, and or respect.

Go to the Martial Talk support forum: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42, there are threads there for this type of questions on Reputation. It also explains that if you got three back to back reputation hits, most likely it is from multiple people, as a person has to give out reputation to other people and time constraints before it.

 :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 19, 2005)

Hint: The "kidlike" internet speak with all the "U"'s and "UR"s and such wont garner you many positive reputation points. This isnt like IMing your friends here. Simply communicating like an adult will take you far. Just a little advice.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 19, 2005)

And if you do leave a reputation comment, make sure to sign it.

I didn't sign one, and somebody gave me a negative rep hit in revenge for a post they didn't really dislike.

Ironically, they didn't bother to sign theirs either.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2005)

thepanjr - if you have a question specifically on something, try looking through the TONS of threads first and see if you find the subject that might be close to what you're looking to ask about.

 Think before you post - rememberance threads are to pay respect to the dead, so a post like "huh?" is not appropriate, so ... just don't post it.

 Read your post back before you click on "submit reply" and see if it would be clearly understood by anybody - if it doesn't, then you might need to edit it a bit.

 The RTM feature is for reporting posts that break our rules, like attacking posts (really nasty sniping, unexpected), racist comments, threatening language, work-arounds on profanity (like using special characters to spell out a bad word to get around having the software edit it out), users repeatedly posting off-topic.

 It's important to understand what the RTM feature is for and not to abuse it so you can stay out of trouble here and learn (which is what I think you are trying to do).

 Know and understand that most of the people on this board are adults and expect adult-like behavior from the posters on the site.  

 When you're looking around and reading threads, look at something besides the original subject - scan the thread and see where the discussion went from the original post.  If your point was made already but you wish to emphasize it with more text, then quote that post and then add your emphasis.  Just replying to the subject of a thread won't get you very far - it will just confuse everyone.

 It's more important to have a few good quality posts than a ton of posts full of nothing, so don't be too anxious to get your post count way up.

 Hope this helps.  Any more questions, please go to the Support forum and post some questions there.

 Good luck!


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 20, 2005)

yup i understand ill check the topic and if there is one ill  read it if there is not ill put a thread. So i have to search for threads on thaT TOPIC. If there isn't  ill put a thread and must think before posting.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2005)

Someone dinged me recently for dinging them...since it wasn't signed, I don't know if they got the right guy or not!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2005)

thepanjr - just so we're clear, and not to insult you or anything - the scales are to give reputation and the red triangle is the RTM (report to moderator) feature.

 Cheers!


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2005)

I recieved a "ding" because many time what I wanted to say has already been posted..So rather than take up space and type in the same comment I just click on the "quote" and add an " I agree" or some other positive comment..Ok, I'm done whining...


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2005)

People often think that I am angry at them or that I dislike them because I don't say anything to them or do not "participate" in a discussion. I can understand that point of view. My point of view is this, when you have nothing of value to add to a discussion, the most valuable thing you can add, is nothing. To some this may seem like double speak, to those that know me, they will tell you, I have a way of cutting right through things. If you agree with what is being said, don't just quote it and say "I agree", you haven't contributed anything to the discussion. Why do you agree? What do you have to add of _value_? If you are going to become part of a discussion, become a valuable part, that way, everyone grows, some by teaching, some by learning.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for all those comments you gave me and im still trying to catch up.


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2005)

I wish those who submit the negative comments on your reputation would have the b###s to add their name so we could debate their posts..


----------



## hammer (May 14, 2005)

Honestly they are a joke !!!,

Reputation points are subjective at best, based on the individuals perception or lack there of, Thats why you receives redickuless comments or those that hide behind the power of being anonymous when awarding negative reputations points, They are and absolutely meaningless,

Without a process of accountability for those that are giving them Positively or Negatively, its a joke!! 

Now this is funny!

For every positive reputation point that I have received, I have also received negative reputations points for the same post, *So go figure?*

Proberly get one for this one to " Now that would be funny"


----------



## Sarah (May 14, 2005)

you can disable your rep points.....


----------



## Dronak (May 14, 2005)

I think you have to be a paying/supporting member in order to disable reputation points.  Those of us who aren't have to leave it on, we have no choice.

Reputation can be useful, but it should mostly be for fun.  People should read your posts and take them for what they're worth regardless of your reputation total.  They could be affected by it a little, it's sometimes hard not to be, but even with a low or negative reputation, a good post is still a good post.  Try not to worry about it too much.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 14, 2005)

Or at least disable seeing them.

 Points can be given or taken away by Admins if you receive any inappropriate threatening or sexually oriented ones.  Failing that, take them for what they are, someone's opinion.  I always add my name, but it is not for "DEBATE", otherwise they would have said it in the thread.  Think about it guys, how else to give feedback, from multiple people (since you are limited by the frequency you can give points to any one user, until you have spread it around.)  

 I personally think it can give some valuable feedback for those willing to empty their cup an listen, or read.  It takes more than one person to get into the red, and someone has to concur or you would get it back real quick.  

 I get good and bad, but it is dealt with by PM if I have a problem with it - NOTE: Admins, Mods, Mentors, and Premium Members can see who gives rep points.  If it is that big a deal, spring for the $12 it cost to have an annual membership - a dollar a month, or the cost of two happy meals, gives you access to many other Premium threads and you get to see who zaps or who agrees with you.

 -Michael


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Premium Members can see who gives rep points.


 Hmmm, how do I do that?

 I got a useful ding not long ago. (A comment about the length of some of my recent posts.) It wasn't signed. Who knows, if it was I might have said "Oh, so-and-so never liked me anyway" and ignored it. Instead, I had to think about just the comment itself. I didn't fully agree with the criticism, but it had merit and I have tried to take it into account.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2005)

Correction: Premiuim members can't see who gave rep, but they can disable their rep display.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 26, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Thanks for all those comments you gave me and im still trying to catch up.


That's the way to get reputation. You asked a reasonable question and remained open to suggestions then thanked those who responded with constructive criticism. I added to your reputation today and I believe others may have as well. Best of luck in you MA endeavors.


----------

